# Cupid's not feeling well...



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a 3 mo old sweetheart that has been laying around today and he is usually up and playing. When he walks he acts like he has poop stuck to his butt you know how they do, but he doesn't. His stomach rumbles periodically. He's whined a few times earlier today. He seems to walk fine but stops quite a bit to sit. He just pooped a few minutes ago and had a little bloody gel on it. It doesn't seem like he was straining at all. I can pick him up and manipulate him anyway and he doesn't yelp. He lays on his back fine. I have been giving him several chew treats a day to keep him from chewing other things but they are not rawhide or jerky. I've been giving him just a little oatmeal and chicken today and he's eating fine but not not quite with the ferociousness as usual. He is still wagging his tail and standing on his hind legs to be held. I've been using the watch and wait approach as I'm wondering if this is just an upset tummy and there is a 24 hour vet down the street which I may use if needed. Any ideas?


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I would get him looked at today. Even if it is just an upset stomach, he may need some fluids. Blood in the stool is pretty concerning. Could he have ingested something he shouldn't have?


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am overprotective at times too but yes I would have him checked out today too. Something is wrong for sure. Even if its not serious you will have peace of mind and if it is you will be very glad you got on it today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would check with the vet too, these things always seem to happen on weekends or in the middle of the night.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

My girl also acted like this when she had tummy problems, especially this sitting from time to time sounds familiar. It can mean that he's having stong stomach ache. I would get him to vet, it may be just upset tummy but it may be something more complicated. Bloody mucus in the stool is worrying, its usually related with some inflamation of intestines.

I hope he feels better soon and please keep us updated!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Worms can cause a loose stool with muscas. Hope he's better soon. I agree, a visit to the vet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I just read on your first post that you feed him greenies. I have always heard you're not supposed to use greenies but I don't know the reason why. Maybe someone else will know if this could be the problem. I hope Cupid feels better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would also suggest that a call/visit to your Vet is in order. Blood in Stool is not a good thing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I just read on your first post that you feed him greenies. I have always heard you're not supposed to use greenies but I don't know the reason why. Maybe someone else will know if this could be the problem. I hope Cupid feels better soon.




This is from an article from Consumers Affair



Greenies have been the subject of much controversy. There have been nationwide recalls in 2005, 2007, 2009 and 2012. The recalls were due to a number of different reasons primarily tainted Gluten from China, a non digestible filler that clogged the intestinal tract and even death. In 2005 they were involved in a class action lawsuit where it was estimated at least 13 dogs had died of problems related to eating Greenies. In the lawsuit it was stated the company that invented Greenies, knew of the dangerous risks from dogs eating Greenies, but they didn’t adequately warn consumers or pull them from shelves. I have posted my results on their FB page, but they keep deleting it. That says a lot about how they feel about the safety of your animals. Needless to say she won't be getting anymore!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Your pup is having some sort of digestive upset. The walking hunched over is a sign that he is in severe pain. This could be anything from "a little gas" to a life threatening blockage and you won't know until the vet sees him. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

And Please, please, do not give your little one any Nylabones as they can cause extreme digestive distress and shred the stomach. Read up on that if you have the chance.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thought about this little guy and his mom all night and morning. I would so love an update. Hoping things are much better today


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on little Cupid today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

At vet visit is in order, Cupid I hope you will feel better soon little one:wub:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

UPDATE: Little Cupid woke up a whole different puppy today. He's running around playing tug of war, eating, drinking. He did have loose stool this morning so giving him lots of water. I prayed last night that He would give me the sickness and spare my poor sweet baby that never did anything to anyone!!! It hurt my heart. ??

Watching closely today. Thank you all for your care and concern. I did figure out that the Lantana in our yard which is poisonous which I never knew. He likes to chew on the dead branches. Needless to say, that's in the trash.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't read the previous comments. I just saw you posted in Oliver's Parvo thread. 

I've read that greenies are not good. That they cause digestive blockages and other things. I can't remember what all...it was something I read a long time ago and I just never took a chance. How is your baby doing today? If there is even a slight amount of blood, I would take him take him in ASAP. Could be a number of things. Bacteria, virus, protozoa, GI upset from a food intolerance, pancreatitis...so many things. I think all need a vet visit.

Eating, drinking, peeing, pooping normal? Anything even slightly abnormal? How long have you had him? Did you change his food? Has he been outside or anywhere another dog or canine species has been?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Cupidsmommy said:


> UPDATE: Little Cupid woke up a whole different puppy today. He's running around playing tug of war, eating, drinking. He did have loose stool this morning so giving him lots of water. I prayed last night that He would give me the sickness and spare my poor sweet baby that never did anything to anyone!!! It hurt my heart. ??
> 
> Watching closely today. Thank you all for your care and concern. I did figure out that the Lantana in our yard which is poisonous which I never knew. He likes to chew on the dead branches. Needless to say, that's in the trash.


Glad he seems to be doing better. When was his last vet visit? He should be due for a visit soon, right? Boosters, fecal, etc...

I worked at a Home Depot for about 10 years. I always told everyone about Lantana. So popular but so poisonous...same with poinsettias. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Glad he's doing better!

An FYI on the Greenies, I spoke to my vet about them on February 7 during Tyler's 1 year physical. He said that when they first came out they got stuck in throats and he and the hospital treated a number of dogs for this issue. They've since reformulated them and he has not seen any this issue related to Greenies in more than 5 years. He does prefer CET dental chews to Greenies, but he's not opposed to the Greenies. He said he still remembers the issues with them when they first came out, so he's a little biased.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Another update. Cupid is doing much better but still a little runny bloody stool. Taking him in today for bloodwork. Pray it's not Parvo.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cupidsmommy said:


> UPDATE: Little Cupid woke up a whole different puppy today. He's running around playing tug of war, eating, drinking. He did have loose stool this morning so giving him lots of water. I prayed last night that He would give me the sickness and spare my poor sweet baby that never did anything to anyone!!! It hurt my heart. ??
> 
> Watching closely today. Thank you all for your care and concern. I did figure out that the Lantana in our yard which is poisonous which I never knew. He likes to chew on the dead branches. Needless to say, that's in the trash.




For the loose stool give him a little pure pumpkin one half to one teaspoon, not the kind with spices. 
You can freeze the rest in an ice cube tray, and put the cubes in baggies. When you need some just thaw it out.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad you're taking him in! Bloody stool could be a number of things!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> For the loose stool give him a little pure pumpkin one half to one teaspoon, not the kind with spices.
> You can freeze the rest in an ice cube tray, and put the cubes in baggies. When you need some just thaw it out.


Awww, I wish I would have thought of freezing it. I opened a huge can for Oliver and he wouldn't eat any. I saved the can for about 3 days and then threw the whole thing away.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am pleased he is being checked by the vet. We will we watching and waiting with you to see how he is doing.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Checkin in to see how Cupid is doing today? Hope that he is better . (((Big Hugs)))


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Me too stopping by to see how Cupid is.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope Cupid is doing better!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Gsoh I keep checking here hoping for some info on cupid.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in on little Cupid:wub:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

UPDATE: oh you guys it warmed my heart to see all your concern for my Cupes!!! Thank you! Little Cupid is doing well, I guess...let me explain.

The vet ruled out Parvo after the test a couple days ago. Thought maybe worms? Sent in stool sample and waiting for results. He has been in great spirits, playing, happy but I still see something funny when he sits so gingerly. He's continued to have bloody stool and has vomited about once a day. Tonight I noticed on the potty pad drops of blood and there was dried blood on his butt. We rushed him back to the vet. She decided to run the Parvo test again free of charge just to be on the safe side. They gave him some pink medicine that works as internal band aid to stop bleeding. He also has s hydrate patch under the skin on his back. I never knew about this...

Through all this I still have to keep him from playing (vet advice with the implant) -he's such a good boy! Thank you for all your concern and prayers. It means more to me than you know. 

Love,
Cupidsmommy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rhonda I'll be praying for little Cupid:wub:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for the prayers!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What was the "pink medicine?" If it's something like pepto bismol, a lot of vets recommend it but you need to be aware that it contains an ingredient similar to aspirin that can actually cause stomach irritation if used too long.

What was the diagnosis? This type of vomiting and bloody stool is NOT normal for healthy puppies. I hope he is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see how little Cupid is doing this morning. Hope that he is feeling better and no more bloody stools and vomiting. Not sure either what the "pink medicine" is either??


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope the poor little man is feeling better today


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Cupid has runny poops today with a liiiitle blood. No vomiting. He's in great spirits and playing like crazy. So good to see him that way!!! Worm test came back negative also so I'm not sure what now. Hopefully he will just keep recovering. He's 3.5 months and 6 lbs so he's definately a porker! He is getting a gorgeous thick cotton coat, still has his brown nose . Little nugget!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

6 pounds is quite large at that age - I know he had "questionable" beginnings, so is he just a big Maltese ( or maybe a mix) or is he overweight?

What are you feeding him? The reason I'm asking is that sometimes a food sensitivity (not a true allergy but more of an intolerance) manifests itself with those symptoms. You might slowly switch him to a grain-free food with a protein other than what he is currently eating. The trick is to switch him very slowly though so you don't upset his tummy further. Also, adding a bit of organic pumpkin (NOT the pie filling) or Phytomucil Powder will help heal his intestines and firm up his poo. 

Even though he's playing and happy, if he still has runny stool and it still has blood in it, you need to work on finding and correcting the problem or it can cause even more problems down the road.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

MUCH BETTER TODAY! We actually found a normal poop on the potty pad. My husband and I danced around the kitchen like a couple of idiots!!!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

@maggieh - I feed him Wellness Core puppy, grain free. He also gets homemade boiled chicken and rice. He's just growing like crazy! My guess is he is mixed with something but I don't care. I love all 6 lbs of sweet Cupid


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

So very glad to read that Cupid is feeling so much better.


----------

